# Saddle with longest rails



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Anyone have a saddle which has extra long rails towards the front of the saddle which allows you to mount the seatpost further foward?

Im struggling to get some setback on my mtbon a dropper post.

The Fabric saddles I have can mount approx 120mm from tip of saddle to front of seatpost mounting bracket on the rail.

Any input would be great.

Cheers


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

The Bontrager Verse has extra long rails for greater fore/aft adjustment than any saddle that I know. 








Bontrager Verse Comp Bike Saddle | Trek Bikes


Enhance your cycling experience with Bontrager Verse Comp Saddle. Shop now!




www.trekbikes.com


----------



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

huckleberry hound said:


> The Bontrager Verse has extra long rails for greater fore/aft adjustment than any saddle that I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

huckleberry hound said:


> The Bontrager Verse has extra long rails for greater fore/aft adjustment than any saddle that I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Might have to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseruivo (Jul 15, 2021)

LockyA said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Anyone have a saddle which has extra long rails towards the front of the saddle which allows you to mount the seatpost further foward?
> 
> ...


Selle SMP. Just about every model.


----------



## Johnmarison (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello,

You can try with 
Seats should not be used forward and back for reach on a bike.
You can cause major knee and hip issues by moving your seat to far forward or back.
.


----------



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Johnmarison said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can try with
> Seats should not be used forward and back for reach on a bike.
> ...


Yes that's true. I however am trying to get BB setback and not reach.


----------



## Johnmarison (Jul 9, 2021)

LockyA said:


> Yes that's true. I however am trying to get BB setback and not reach.


Yeah,I agree with that Mr.Locky


----------



## marco529 (Jul 11, 2011)

You could also try a dropper with an offset head.


----------



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

This was the last option for sure!


----------



## Vandals (Oct 21, 2018)

marco529 said:


> You could also try a dropper with an offset head.


Do you know of any other offset droppers? Those are sold out in the size I need.


----------



## marco529 (Jul 11, 2011)

Google is


Vandals said:


> Do you know of any other offset droppers? Those are sold out in the size I need.


Google is probably your best bet. I think KS still makes some with offset clamps, there's probably others.





Droppers – KS







kssuspension.com


----------

